# Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Ultimate



## Termi (May 16, 2017)

Hello at all 

I have made my first (color)Case mod now.
For this I use the Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900.

The effect:
If the case go over 31° C the color will change from black to.. .. the other painting.

At first a look in to the Case, there are working a I7-4790K and two GTX 1080 to producing the heat i need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.







I have do now a PSU-Cover in two versions. 230mm & 280mm long. If someone want a drawing i can give.


Then take a look at the 2 states, “cold” and “warm”












And here is a time lapse video that show the loop of the states in 1:43 min.
Real time it was around 54 minutes.











I have done the Mod with the backplates of the GTX1080, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














If there questions or suggestions, let me know.
Termi


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 16, 2017)

Hi mate,

Welcome and good job! It looks very nice.

Chers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 16, 2017)

that is absolutely brilliant.......


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 16, 2017)

i dont care for the cases they make, but that build is Sweet


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2017)

That is awesome!


----------



## Termi (May 18, 2017)

Thx a lot


----------



## Termi (May 18, 2017)

Next year i want to do a new version of this mod. Anyone have suggestions for the next Color / pattern combination?


----------



## Termi (May 19, 2017)

Something in green ?
(Fakepicture)
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4726/p9sgm3c2_jpg.htm


----------



## jmmods (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Termi can I have the drawing for the psu cover in both sizes? I have someone asking me to make them one and I do not physically own the case for measurements so I though I would ask you!   thanks Jeff


----------



## Termi (Apr 21, 2018)

Just short the shrout for 50mm from 280mm to 230mm, thats it


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 29, 2018)

Really cool idea & execution, you should market this, its going to make you money


----------

